# gaint orange or regina



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

hi all,
i was helping a member topherlove to post these pics. here.he would like to know is these froglets are gaint orange or regina.thanks all

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos19 ... _0_ALB.jpg
http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos19 ... _0_ALB.jpg
http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos19 ... _0_ALB.jpg
http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos19 ... _0_ALB.jpg


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The links don't work...says "forbidden"


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

*heya*

anyone who can help me, shoot me a pm with your email and i can send you the pics that way, thanks soo much -chris- my emails [email protected]


----------

